# Clé USB protégé en écriture et non formatable!!



## effelo (19 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai reçu aujourd'hui une clé USB et au 1er branchement sur mon iMac, aucun souci. Puis j'ai commencé à copier des fichiers dessus et à partir de là, premier message d'erreur qui disait que ça ne voulait plus ou ne pouvait plus écrire.

Depuis, impossible de brancher la clé sur le mac sans qu'il y ait ce message qui s'affiche (j'ai essayé sur un autre mac, ça me fait exactement la même chose):






Impossible de la formater, de la réparer, via l'utilitaire de disque:





Et voilà ce que le terminal m'affiche avec la commande "diskutil list":










Impossible de la formater via Windows XP qui la reconnaît, la monte, mais indique qu'elle est protégée en écriture. Impossible d'effacer ou de rajouter des fichiers. Je précise qu'il n'y a pas de bouton de verrouillage sur la clé en elle-même.

Voilà,
Merci de votre aide!


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Octobre 2009)

Schéma de carte de partition : non formaté, donc avant de formater cette clé, il faut la partitionner (même avec une seule partition) !


----------



## effelo (20 Octobre 2009)

Ben quand j'essaie de partitionner la clé, quelque soit le schéma de partition choisi, voilà ce que j'obtiens:






De plus quand je cherche à "vérifier la clé", voilà le message que j'ai:


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Octobre 2009)

Le message de la vérification me parait clair : ta clé est endommagée physiquement, près de 3000 blocs (soit près de 12000 secteurs) manquent à l'appel, ça sent les transistors claqués, ça !


----------



## effelo (20 Octobre 2009)

> Le message de la vérification me parait clair : ta clé est endommagée physiquement, près de 3000 blocs (soit près de 12000 secteurs) manquent à l'appel, ça sent les transistors claqués, ça !



Hum... damn! Donc il n'y a rien à faire à part la poubelle si je comprends bien? Pour un truc tout neuf ça fait mal...


----------



## Arlequin (20 Octobre 2009)

effelo a dit:


> Hum... damn! Donc il n'y a rien à faire à part la poubelle si je comprends bien? Pour un truc tout neuf ça fait mal...



bah si c'est tout neuf > échange


----------



## effelo (4 Novembre 2009)

Bon ben j'ai renvoyé la clé au vendeur et en ai reçu une autre en retour. Ca a marché une semaine et demie et là j'ai un message d'erreur à chaque fois que je la branche:





Donc impossible de m'en servir depuis, impossible de formater ou de réparer la clé... 

Merci de votre aide!


----------



## choumou (4 Novembre 2009)

T'a essayé de la formater à partir d'un autre ordi (mac ou pc).


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Novembre 2009)

effelo a dit:


> Bon ben j'ai renvoyé la clé au vendeur et en ai reçu une autre en retour. Ca a marché une semaine et demie et là j'ai un message d'erreur à chaque fois que je la branche:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alors quelques questions pour nous aider à y voir clair :

- Est-ce une clé du même modèle qui t'a été renvoyée ?
- Comme le suggère choumou, as tu testé cette clé sur un autre ordi, voire un autre matériel doté de l'USB (freebox, lecteur de DVD de salon ) ?
- Peux tu faire fonctionner une autre clé USB (où tout autre dispositif de stockage auto-alimenté, autre que clavier et souris).
- Quels sont exactement la marque et le modèle de cette clé ?


----------



## effelo (5 Novembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> - Est-ce une clé du même modèle qui t'a été renvoyée ?


Oui



Pascal 77 a dit:


> - Comme le suggère choumou, as tu testé cette clé sur un autre ordi, voire un autre matériel doté de l'USB (freebox, lecteur de DVD de salon &#8230 ?


Je l'ai testé sur deux autres iMac. Le problème est le même. J'ai testé aussi sur un pc sous Windows et il ne veut pas m'afficher son contenu et me dit que la clé n'est pas formatée. Quand je choisis de la formater, il me dit que je n'ai pas les droits pour le faire...



Pascal 77 a dit:


> - Peux tu faire fonctionner une autre clé USB (où tout autre dispositif de stockage auto-alimenté, autre que clavier et souris).


Oui sans problème. J'ai essayé avec une autre clé USB.

--------------------------------------------------------------

Avec la commande ""diskutil list" voilà ce que ça donne:





Et voilà les infos données par l'utilitaire de disque:





Quand j'essaie de formater la clé, ça ne fonctionne pas... "l'effacement du disque a échoué". La réparation ou la vérification du disque ne fonctionnent pas non plus.



Pascal 77 a dit:


> - Quels sont exactement la marque et le modèle de cette clé ?


Bonne question, je n'en ai aucune idée... voilà la photo


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Novembre 2009)

Pas étonnant, ça n'est pas une clé USB, ça, c'est une carte mémoire (mais à quel format ??? Pas du SD, ni du "mémory stick", en tout cas !) ! Pour l'utiliser sur n'importe quel ordi, il faut faire usage du lecteur de carte aproprié, interposé entre la carte et l'USB de l'ordi !

Une clé USB, c'est 4 contacts parallèles entre eux, généralement protégés par un blindage rectangulaire (mais pas toujours, il existe des clés "subminiatures" dépourvues de ce blindage) !


----------



## effelo (5 Novembre 2009)

Ah la bonne blague, une fausse clé usb. Donc je dois passer par un lecteur de carte à chaque fois que je veux m'en servir?

Apparemment, d'après le vendeur c'est du mémory stick: ici


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Novembre 2009)

effelo a dit:


> Ah la bonne blague, une fausse clé usb. Donc je dois passer par un lecteur de carte à chaque fois que je veux m'en servir?



À condition de le trouver : visiblement, mon lecteur de cartes "universel", censé lire je ne sais plus combien de dizaines de formats de cartes mémoire différents (dont les Memory Sticks") ne pourrait pas lire la tienne



effelo a dit:


> Apparemment, d'après le vendeur c'est du mémory stick: ici



Même pas, le memory stick, c'est ça :




Comme tu peux voir, ça n'a rien à voir !

EDIT : C'est un format "Propriétaire" de Sony, mais à priori, certains usent de ce terme pour désigner n'importe quoi, y compris des clés USB standard ! :mouais:

EDIT Bis : tiens, voici une photo qui montre le connecteur d'une clé USB (ici, sans le blindage qui le cache habituellement) :




Deux contacts pour l'alimentation électrique, et deux pour le canal des données, rien de plus !


----------



## daffyb (5 Novembre 2009)

c'est une micro SD dans un mini lecteur de carte
http://lh6.ggpht.com/ckutee/SPcDcfEBVMI/AAAAAAAAAt8/HM8a7Nhpk0s/MicroSDTFlashCardReader2.jpg

http://usbfever.com/index_eproduct_view.php?products_id=681

La connectique doit donc fonctionner dans un port USB et pour preuve tu as réussi à utiliser ta "clef" au moins une semaine, donc c'est que ça eu marché et que donc le port USB est capable d'utiliser cette clef.
J'ai plus l'impression que c'est une clef "de merde", sans marque...


----------



## effelo (5 Novembre 2009)

Ben j'essaierai avec un lecteur de cartes micro SD alors, mais je ne comprends pas trop pourquoi ça fonctionnait au début sans souci et maintenant ça ne veut plus...

N'y a-t-il pas un moyen pour que ça fonctionne en USB ?


----------

